# race results for gregs friday may 5th



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

race results for friday may 5th 2017

fcr,s

1st jon 109
2nd john s 109
3rd russ 107
4th darrell 106
5th brian 105
6th kerry 104
7th corky 103
8th richard 101
9th pkil k 95
10th luck 87
11th bruce 82


flexis 

1st corky 123
2nd pkil k 119
3rd darrell 119
4th jon 117
5th richard 114
6th russ 113
7th bruce 110
8th kerry 110
9th luke 98
10th brian 0



indys 

1st john s 121
2nd pkil k 116
3rd brian 113
4th kerry 113
5th richard 112
6th corky 111
7th greg 106
8th bruce 104
9th darrell 103
10th jon 103
11th russ 97
12th luke:smile2: 90


hardbodys 

1st john s 102
2nd pkil k 98
3rd kerry 97
4th jon 97
5th brian 94
6th bruce 92
7th russ 90
8th richard 88
9th darrell 84
10th corky 83
11th luke 79


enjoy


----------

